

China Lays Claim to Fastest Supercomputer Title - anya
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/10/28/tech/main6999307.shtml
A leading Chinese research center has built the world's fastest supercomputer, an industry announcement said Thursday, underscoring the country's rise as a science and technology powerhouse.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1844338>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1841807>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843248>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1844336>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846681>

None have any comments ...

